# S50 rebuild question



## speedybmw93 (Sep 21, 2004)

I am rebuilding an S50 and making it high compression. I was woundering if anybody knows what all I am going to need to make it high compression and how high can I go without having to worry about it not lasting. Will I need to buy a "high performance" cylinder head or will a fresh rebuilt one work? What kind of pistons should I get, I have heard some bad things about JE but I don't know if the rumers are true or not. Anybody know about how much hp and torque I will be able to get to the wheels. Also does anyone know the best place to get all of the parts, I have contacted a few places by email but they have yet to reply. Thanks for any help I can get.

Tyler


----------

